# Tahoe Skiing in April - good or not?



## wegottago (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking at a place to stay in Tahoe near Heavenly 1st week of April 2010.  Any idea in general how the skiing would be at that time of year?  

2 kids high beginner / intermediate skiers and us parents who haven't been there in years.

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2009)

It's really hard to tell.  Right now the snow pack is below normal - who knows for 2010.  Tahoe snow conditions have been inconsistent the last few years.  Generally in April you will have spring snow conditions and some sunny days.  It all depends on how much snow they get.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> It's really hard to tell.  Right now the snow pack is below normal - who knows for 2010.  Tahoe snow conditions have been inconsistent the last few years.  Generally in April you will have spring snow conditions and some sunny days.  It all depends on how much snow they get.



Do a snow dance for us, we'll be there in a couple of weeks!


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 14, 2009)

We went 1st week in April in 2007 to Heavenly and 2005 to Park City, Utah.  Too warm and very slushy at top and almost bare at the bottom.  All depends on the weather but I find too risky to book in advance for April.  3rd week in 2006 to Winter Park, CO was nice and snowing.


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 14, 2009)

We would like to do spring break skiing as well.  Are you saying that Colorado is a better bet the last week of March/1st week of April?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2009)

When we lived in California and our children were still young, we tried early April skiing in Tahoe several times during the spring school break. Our experience was spotty, with conditions ranging from decent to terrible.

If you want to ski early April on the west Coast and must plan early, you should consider places further north.  Whistler usually has good skiing above the mid-mountain stations. Mt. Batchelor is usually in good shape late in the season.  There is also year-round skiiing at Timberline, which is on Mt. Hood.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 14, 2009)

Colorado is a much better bet for late season skiing, mainly due to the altitude difference.  Many of our ski bases are at 8000-9000 ft., w/ the peaks topping out over 10K.  There is one good sized resort (Arapahoe Basin) that stays open at long as it can, and they are almost always open well into June, and sometimes even August!

Kurt


----------



## mattman27 (Jan 16, 2009)

About the latest Arapahoe Basin is open is July 4th. Never August.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 16, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Colorado is a much better bet for late season skiing, mainly due to the altitude difference.  Many of our ski bases are at 8000-9000 ft., w/ the peaks topping out over 10K.  There is one good sized resort (Arapahoe Basin) that stays open at long as it can, and they are almost always open well into June, and sometimes even August!
> 
> Kurt



There's another consideration with altitude, and that is acclimation.  Whistler Village is about 2500 ft elevation, mid-mountain is about 4500 ft elevation, and the highest terrain is about 8500 ft elevation.  

If you are coming from a near sea level location, a location such as Whistler is much less tiring.


----------



## duck_widow (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a family cabin in Tahoe. In my experience the skiing is never very good in April. Icy in the morning, slushy in the afternoon.

Just my two cents.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 19, 2009)

*April pros for Tahoe*

In '08 we were there from 3/28-4/05.  Heavenly was just that- no crowds, pure sunshiny days that were in the 30s, and good grooming.  Lower altitude can be a plus for Tahoe as well.

Skiing at that time of year is a crapshoot in Colorado, and anywhere else for that matter.  If you plan other activities, just in case the skiing isn't good, you will enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 19, 2009)

*Odds are good in Colorado*

Except for a few expert runs, virtually the entire mountain has been open at that time of year at the Vail Resorts.  At the lower portion of the mountain, expect icy conditions until it starts to warm up and then it can get a little slushy by afternoon.  The upper part may be nice all day or may be similar.  This has been my experience the last 3-4 years when I finally discovered how much fun spring skiing can be.  Unless you have your heart set on pounding some expert terrain, I think early April is a pretty safe bet in Colorado.  I've skied closing day at Breckenridge and Keystone the last several years, and it has been disappointing to see them close with so much snow still on the runs.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 19, 2009)

Skiing is always great in Banff at the beginning of April.  The resorts don't close until sometime in May so there is still ots of snow.  Besides your dollar is 20-25% better than ours again.

JOan


----------

